# Cold temperatures a concern for a Gitzo CF tripod and Arca head?



## ahsanford (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey gang,

Next month I'm off on a road trip. Though I'll be bringing my camera bag inside to hotels each night, I didn't know if there was any harm in leaving my tripod and ball head stashed in the car. Threat of theft is not an issue, but temps will be as low as 10-15 F overnight.

Tripod = carbon fiber = Gitzo 1542T
Ball head = Arca Z1 DP

Any concerns with that gear getting down to that temp?

- A


----------



## cycleraw (Nov 22, 2014)

Last winter I took a trip to Jackson, WY and overnight the temps dropped to about 10 degrees F. I left my tripod, RRS 34L and RRS BH55 ballhead in the car without any problems.


----------



## TLN (Nov 22, 2014)

You shouldn't have problems with such setup in -25F and below.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 22, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> No problem for the tripod.
> Although:
> 1. Canon specifies a lower operating temperature around freezing for their cameras. I've had my 7D in much colder than that, but YMMV.
> 2. Beware condensation! Put your gear in a plastic bag before you bring it inside.



Way ahead of you. Ziplocks and dessicant are at the ready! 

Any suggestions for larger items like a 70-200 f/2.8 that do not readily fit in a ziplock? 

Thx

- A


----------



## sagittariansrock (Nov 22, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> Jackson_Bill said:
> 
> 
> > No problem for the tripod.
> ...



Vacuum sealed travel bags. You don't need to use the vacuum feature, but good ones will come with a sturdy and sealed zipper.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 22, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Vacuum sealed travel bags. You don't need to use the vacuum feature, but good ones will come with a sturdy and sealed zipper.



Ah. So _don't_ break down the cold camera bag (body + 2-4 lenses) into separate plastic bags -- you're saying to put my entire satchel full of gear into a large sealed bag?

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 23, 2014)

Ziploc makes Big Bags, too (even before they bought Space Bags).


----------



## IMG_0001 (Nov 23, 2014)

I would not worry to much as the gear is going to be stored at those temperatures. However, be aware that the polymer matrice of a carbon fibre part may turn quite brittle at lower temperatures so avoiding impacts while in use might be wise. Also, although the lower temperatures should neither be a problem for the carbon, nor for the aluminium parts, differential thermal expansion might stress and fragilise/weaken the interface between carbon and alloy parts. Frequent freeze-thaw cycles could then affect joint integrity.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Nov 23, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Vacuum sealed travel bags. You don't need to use the vacuum feature, but good ones will come with a sturdy and sealed zipper.
> ...



Actually, the one I bought has assorted sizes- there are two that are small enough to fit the 70-200 nicely- got that from Target or Walmart I think. 
Or you can get something like this- http://www.amazon.com/Storage-Compressed-Vacuum-Organizer-Travel/dp/B00JQMWCDG
Putting everything together will be very difficult to pack and organize. I wouldn't want to do that.
Our local grocery store also keeps Jumbo freezer bags (2 Ga), but that might be more difficult to find.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 23, 2014)

I have used CF tripods down to -55C with no problems. I just came back in after using one for some night sky pictures at -19C.... No problems.

And yes, slip your gear into a plastic bag before you come in to protect it from condensation... That's what I did and after 5 minutes the outside of the bag is soaked and as far as I can tell, it is dry inside.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 23, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I have used CF tripods down to -55C with no problems. I just came back in after using one for some night sky pictures at -19C.... No problems.
> 
> And yes, slip your gear into a plastic bag before you come in to protect it from condensation... That's what I did and after 5 minutes the outside of the bag is soaked and as far as I can tell, it is dry inside.



-55c! where is that? i've been -30c in far north china and that was damn cold so cold my nikon at the time started to struggle to fire after 3 or 4 hours out doors not to mention how fast the batteries drained. and my eye lids kept freezing shut...


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 23, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I have used CF tripods down to -55C with no problems. I just came back in after using one for some night sky pictures at -19C.... No problems.
> ...


in Resolute, NWT, Canada....not that it gets cold in the winter, but we kept the 4X4 in a garage that was heated to -40C......


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 23, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


wow that is cold how do your cameras go in those temps?


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 23, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...


take it out of the pelican case, snap a few shots, and back in....then back into the building to slowly warm up before you open the case.....
I also had brought my old Olympus OM-1 that can be left in the cold and still works! I only had the film break once....


----------

